# Anyone have or know of anyone that has a similar story



## dwaynepooll (1 Mar 2016)

I applied last year, got accepted and offered a job in august. But unfortunately while waiting for a job offer my 70 year grandmother who i live with and take care of was diagnosed with breast cancer and had to undergo surgery. I had to turn down the job offer so i could stay and help her while she went through the recovery and chemotherapy. I have recently been talking to some recruiters about reapplying and have done so. Basically i just would like to know what i have to go through now? the only answer i got was that i may not have to write the test again. Will i have to have a updated medical and interview even though it wasn't even a year since i got a job offer? and does this look bad on me in their eyes? if anyone has anything similar i would love to hear about it just to find out what i'm going to be going through.

thank you

Dwayne


----------



## fullmetalpacket (2 Mar 2016)

From what I know, the medical and CFAT expires after one year so you will have to re-do them if you re-apply. Maybe someone else should confirm this though. Good luck!


----------



## Scarlett (2 Mar 2016)

I can't speak from personal experience but I have done a lot of reading on this forum. From my understanding you will not need to re-write your CFAT unless you require a higher score for your job choice. Once you re-apply you will be processed normally; they will let you know if you qualify for your career choices based on your CFAT results (that you already have). Your interview and medical will still be valid until the one year mark is up, so if you are still waiting for a job offer at that time, you will be re-scheduled for both your interview and medical. As for you turning down a previous offer, I wouldn't be concerned about it. You took the responsible route and chose not to commit based on your situation at the time. 

Good luck.


----------



## Scarlett (2 Mar 2016)

I would also like to add that your case is not uncommon. If you search the forums here you will find many other stories similar to yours. The search function is truly valuable for finding information for just about every question you'll have.


----------



## DAA (3 Mar 2016)

There won't be a requirement to rewrite the CFAT, unless as mentioned above, you require a higher score to qualify for your chosen occupations.

As a result of CLOSING your application, they will most likely need to do a quick Medical and Interview "update" but be prepared for your background checks to start over again from scratch.  After reapplying, you will also have to wait until your file has been re-approved for continued processing.


----------



## dwaynepooll (4 Mar 2016)

thanks everyone, i appreciate the information


----------

